# Welchen Bootstyp



## langelandsklaus (30. Mai 2003)

Hallo Boardis,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, welchen Bootstyp Ihr bevorzugt, ob gechartert oder ggf. eigenes&nbsp; Boot. Wenn ich&nbsp;mir das so recht überlege, dann würde ich mir dieses Boot zulegen.


----------



## Klausi (30. Mai 2003)

Schöner Flitzer und viel Platz ist auch. Kommt aber darauf an wie oft man das Teil benutzt bei der Kohle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2003)

Ein eignes Boot lohnt sich kaum, es sei denn, man hat wirklich viel Zeit dafür zur Verfügung. 
Wenn man rechnet, dass ein Boot ca. 10% vom Neupreis (nicht Anschaffungspreis, z.B. bei gebrauchten!!) pro Jahr an Unterhalt kostet, kann man dafür schon ein paar Tage ein Boot mieten. Zudem ist man beim Chartern revierunabhängiger.
Der Vorteil vom eigneen Boot: Man kann es s ich genau nach seinen Wünschen ausstatten und für sein Revier und Angelmethoden speziell ausrüsten. Lohnt sich in meinen Augen aber nur, wenn man kurze Wege zum Wasser hat, so dass man das Boot auch oft bnutzen kann.


----------



## Klausi (30. Mai 2003)

Genau da hat Thomas schon recht. Und man ist reservierungunabhängig. Aber wenn man eine weite Strecke hat. Vor allem bei einen so hochwertigen Boot ,dass muss dann schon auf Grundstück bleiben damit die Langfinger nicht gleich wieder zuschlagen können.


----------



## Pete (30. Mai 2003)

neureich, wa???
für einen, der nicht direkt an der küste wohnt, is das alles kokororus...es rechnet sich nicht... sonst hätte ich schon längst so eins hier---


----------



## Klausi (30. Mai 2003)

Eh Pete, Neureich wa :q :q :q


----------



## HeinzJuergen (31. Mai 2003)

Na ja, von lohnen oder rentieren kann wohl kaum die Rede sein. 

Lohnen tun sich unsere Angeltouren nach Norwegen auch nicht.

:m :m :m 

Aber das obige Beispielboot (von Langelandklaus) eignet sich eigentlich nur zum Angeln oder zum Sonnen. Als Sonnendeck für stramme Mädels is es jedoch weniger geeignet.
Dafür iss es zu klein.:g :g :g 
Bei Pete's Boot wird der Käpt'n wenigstens bei Regen nicht nass!

Schaut mal nach anderen Booten 
:g :g :g 
zum träumen

Petri 
Heinz jürgen


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Mai 2003)

Also, für mich - ich wohne in der Lüneburger Heide- immer 4 Stunden weg von der Ostsee, lohnt sich das eigene Boot immer.
In der Regel fische ich von Oktober bis Mai mindestens 2 mal im Monat zuzüglich einer Woche Bornholm/ Simrishamn und einiger
längerer Wochenenden.
Ich habe in der letzten Saison schöne Meefos gefangen und an 
Dorsch herrscht kein Mangel.
Welches Boot ist natürlich immer die Frage. Sie beschäftigt auch mich wieder in der letzten Zeit. Da meine nichtfischende aber doch
verständnisvolle 2. Hälfte gerade signalisiert hat, die Wohn- und Lebensgemeinschaft bei Kauf eines neuen Boote weiter aufrecht zu erhalten, beschäftige ich mich momentan mit einem supergeilen
Thema: Welches Neuboot darfs denn sein??
Da ich Schleppfischen bevorzuge, sollte es dafür geeignet sein und auch so einige andere Forderungen erfüllen: Nicht zu schwer
um es mit einem normalen PKW trailern zu können, nicht zu leicht,
wie die Typen, von denen hier auch eines gezeigt wurde, (werden
in Fachkreisen als Yoghurtbecher bezeichnet, sie treiben bei seitlichen Winden nahezu unsteuerbar auf dem Wasser dahin...),
genügend Platz, Sicherheit usw....
Für mich stehen derzeit dabei zwei Bootstypen im Vordergrund:
Das Ryds 535 DL - eine offene Angelmaschine, extrem hochbordig,
sicher und auch gut mit dem Autopiloten zu steuern- Als zweites
mein eigentliches Traumboot - wenn ich es nur noch bekommen
könnte, es wird nicht mehr produziert: Sessa Ocean 550 Timonier.
Das wäre die richtige Anschaffung für mein Alter-man wird ja nicht 
mehr jünger! MAL SEHEN, WAS ES WIRD!?
Leider werde ich dafür auf die Nordnorgetour 2004 verzichten müssen - aber eigenes Boot geht mit dann doch vor....


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. Mai 2003)

Also da muß ich Heinz-Jürgen Recht geben. Eine Wirtschaftlichkeitsberechnung darf man bei einem eigenen Boot nicht anstellen, sonst ist der Spass schnell vorbei.

Mit Vernunft hat eine Anschaffung eines Bootes nicht´s zu tun !

Mir geht es ja auch nicht nur um´s Angeln, sondern auch um´s Bootfahren - und dafür ist ein solches Boot bestens geeignet. Durch den Mittelsteuerstand kann man bequem von jeder Seite des Bootes aus angeln. Da das Boot selbstlenzend ist, braucht&nbsp; nach einem erfolgreichen Angeltag nur der Wasserschlauch in´s Boot gehalten werden und schon ist es wieder sauber.

Die Mietboote sind zwar "günstiger" als ein eigenes Boot - es sind aber alles nur Kompromisse für mich. Das fängt bei der Motoresierung an (meistens 2-Taker - und zu schlapp motorisiert), geht über fehlenden Rutenhalter bis hin zum einfachen Echolot, mit dem man sich&nbsp;meistens nicht auskennt.


----------



## Tiffy (31. Mai 2003)

Na ja,

eigentlich ja zu teuer und ehr was zum träumen....







aber wie heißt das immer so schön ?

Wer keine Träume hat beginnt zu sterben. Und eines Tages werd ich auch genug Zeit und Geld haben um mir mal sowas oder sowas ähnliches anzuschaffen


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. Juni 2003)

Hallo Tiffy,

&nbsp;

zum Träumen hätte ich da auch noch was..

&nbsp;

&nbsp;


----------



## havkat (1. Juni 2003)

Wenn ich groß bin, kauf ich mir das :k


----------



## Jirko (1. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von havkat _
> *Wenn ich groß bin, kauf ich mir das :k *



brauchst du noch jemanden, der bei dir sauber macht, dich im alter pflegt, dir den müll wegbringt, den einkauf erledigt... :q :q :q


----------



## Franky (1. Juni 2003)

www.volksyacht.de

Sind auch nicht schlecht die Dinger - und preislich noch okay!


----------



## Ace (1. Juni 2003)

Ich find die Dinger ganz goil.
wird aber wohl n Traum bleiben:c


----------



## Fischbox (1. Juni 2003)

Moin!!

Meinen Zerstörer, die KM-410 habe ich  hier bezogen. Gute Qualität uind preislich kann man absolut nicht meckern. 

KM-410 hört jetzt aber auf den Namen Kuddel, und Kuddel ist stinksauer weil ich mit der Atoll von KM liebäugel!!


----------

